
Show HN: SwipeyTunes – Tinder style iTunes cleaner - karam
Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;freeda.in&#x2F;Swipeytunes.zip<p>I wrote a small blog post to describe why I built the app.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@Duj&#x2F;swipeytunes-or-how-i-fell-in-love-with-my-music-all-over-again-b3e686b075b3#.yaziiohu0
======
viibhu
Possible to share the code? Would like to add few features to it for my
personal use.

